# Weekly Diet



## Broadacres (Nov 14, 2017)

I have had diabetes type 2 for 2 years now and never really taken it seriously. At my last review my blood results came back at 109 which I understand to be really bad.

I really need some help with my diet and prefer to stick to something strict as that works best for me can anyone help?


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Broadacres, welcome to the forum

Part of how I got my D under control was to modify my diet to exclude major carb sources, i.e. cut Bread, Rice, Pasta, Cereals & starchy vegetables (such as potatoes), instead replacing them with green leafy vegetables.


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Broadacres, If you click on the "SHOP" you will find a book called "Counting Carbs and Calories" if you are serious this book will help, if you get some dieting scales , and weigh out your food, this can really help
when tied up  with the book. Another tip I've picked up from the forum is THE MORE YOU EAT, THE MORE YOU HAVE TO EXERCISE. Make a weekly Meal Plan and count the Carbs & Calories, it will take a few goes. When you are shopping remember your Food Plan. Hopefully the penny will click for you and you will be able to monitor your Diabetes. I am new to all this, but it works. Cheers all the best clive55555


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 15, 2017)

Broadacres said:


> I have had diabetes type 2 for 2 years now and never really taken it seriously. At my last review my blood results came back at 109 which I understand to be really bad.
> 
> I really need some help with my diet and prefer to stick to something strict as that works best for me can anyone help?


HI Broadacres. Like you I was diagnosed with Type 2 in September this year. Basically as Martin has stated cut out any major carb sources potatoes, rice, pasta etc. etc and bread or any type of flour based products.
I put myself on a high protein, high fat low carb diet
Since Sept 29th lost 12 kilos , feel much better and my blood glucose leves are under control. I was totally surprised to be honest what in fact I could eat, meat, fish, cheese, eggs, chicken, veg and even some sweeties.
For guidance look  at the low carbs programme site
I found it invaluable.
It isn't as hard as it first appears.and it is not to difficult to get your levels under control.
Remember to test before eating and 2 hours after eating to see what foods affect your levels or not.
Then you can develop a "safe list"


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 27, 2017)

Broadacres said:


> I have had diabetes type 2 for 2 years now and never really taken it seriously. At my last review my blood results came back at 109 which I understand to be really bad.
> 
> I really need some help with my diet and prefer to stick to something strict as that works best for me can anyone help?


H
Hi Broadacres  How are doing ??? clive55555


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 27, 2017)

I always find once you write down what you are eating it really makes you understand what your are doing. That’s a great start. Good luck.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello Broadacres, welcome to the forum  Yes a food diary is a must I think.


----------

